# Want Keystone Cougar 278 5th Wheel



## Jackie (Jun 8, 2002)

We want to purchase a used Cougar 278 5th wheel. If you know of an ad
or one that is available for purchase, please let me know.  Email
drlm@socket.net or call 572-338-1008 (cell).  We live in Missouri but would travel to another state, preferably in Midwest or southwest. Thank you in advance for any help. We also need a tow vehicle.


----------

